# Maximum light while Primitive camping



## SarahFair (Aug 1, 2012)

We love primitive camping and go 2-3x a year. 
Now that our boys are older and there are a few kids going (ages 4-7) we need more light than campfire and a flashlight.

We plan to slowly invest in LED lanterns as kerosene scares the SO too much with kids. 
The only problem is the lanterns are $20-$40. 

What is a cheap effective lighting to help light up the site?
Is there ways to play the light in our favor?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 1, 2012)

Why do ya'll not like kerosene ? I would think it would be safer than gas or propane. Never thought about LED light other than flashlights. Will have to look into them .


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 1, 2012)

We just have no real experience with Kerosene.
Didnt know if something bad would happen if a child (or adult  knocked it over) and didnt really want to take them into the tent with us


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 1, 2012)

well.....probly a bit smelly for the tent. Keresene don't flash burn like gasoline. Bout like charcoal lighter fluild.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> We love primitive camping and go 2-3x a year.
> Now that our boys are older and there are a few kids going (ages 4-7) we need more light than campfire and a flashlight.
> 
> We plan to slowly invest in LED lanterns as kerosene scares the SO too much with kids.
> ...



LED headlamps for everybody! Tractor Supply has or had a 3 pack for $9 the other day.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 1, 2012)

We use to have a kerosene lantern but it didn't give off much light. Another option would be propane lanterns although they do get hot. The LED lanterns are expensive but i'm thinking about going that route too. I would probably get the rechargeable type.I've always been a white gas man but i'm tired of the mess and pumping and mantles. My cousin tried to light a stick off our lantern by sticking it into the mantle.
Those chemical light sticks make good night lights if placed outside the tent. It gives enough light to move around to go to the bathroom.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 1, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> We use to have a kerosene lantern but it didn't give off much light. Another option would be propane lanterns although they do get hot. The LED lanterns are expensive but i'm thinking about going that route too. I would probably get the rechargeable type.I've always been a white gas man but i'm tired of the mess and pumping and mantles. My cousin tried to light a stick off our lantern by sticking it into the mantle.
> Those chemical light sticks make good night lights if placed outside the tent. It gives enough light to move around to go to the bathroom.



Yep


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 3, 2012)

What you need is two lanterns-a Coleman propane for outside, cooking, etc. It throws off more light than any other type, is cheap, easy to use, safe, and you don't have to mess with fuel, just screw a cylinder on it and light. Hang it out of reach of the kids. Then get one of those small LED battery lanterns for inside the tent or carrying around. They have come a long ways, but still don't give a lot of light for lighting a big area like a propane lantern.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 3, 2012)

A car battery, power inverter and cheap LED work lights that you can get most anywhere. The kind you use for working under the hood of a car with.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 4, 2012)

https://www.oldebrooklynlantern.com/?uid=EB4B23D9C1CD67C845AEBAD00AA732AC 
Just seen on TV for 12.99


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 4, 2012)

Like J-seph said, use a battery and inverter with LED lights.  they will last a long time because LEDs draws almost no power.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 4, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> Like J-seph said, use a battery and inverter with LED lights.  they will last a long time because LEDs draws almost no power.



Ya know.....A lawn mower battery would probly burn a long time !! Smaller and lighter and cheap !!


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Aug 4, 2012)

I just bought some led solar landscape lights from wal mart for 5 bucks and .98 and they work great.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 4, 2012)

Hawg Daddy said:


> I just bought some led solar landscape lights from wal mart for 5 bucks and .98 and they work great.



Never thought bout them......Can you turn them thangs off when ya don't need 'em and charge during the day ?


----------



## olcowman (Aug 4, 2012)

Is she asking about 'primitive' camping? I guess I was thinking primitive meant sort of roughing it? heck if you are going to fool with a toting car batteries and all that, why not just get one of them little, quite honda generators and take the lamps and all from the living room camping with you? While i was at it... I reckon I'd go ahead and throw the couch and the tv on the truck too?


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Aug 4, 2012)

The ones I bought the other day did.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 4, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Is she asking about 'primitive' camping? I guess I was thinking primitive meant sort of roughing it? heck if you are going to fool with a toting car batteries and all that, why not just get one of them little, quite honda generators and take the lamps and all from the living room camping with you? While i was at it... I reckon I'd go ahead and throw the couch and the tv on the truck too?



Primitive camping around here involves usually a a tent and your vehicle parked close by. This also helps keep the blood thirsty yotes at bay too.


----------



## DEERFU (Aug 4, 2012)

An led headlamp hung in a tent provides a lot of light


----------



## Huntress (Aug 5, 2012)

Sarah, I bought a LED lantern at CVS in the as seen on tv section, it will light up enough area that you can see the food on the table, $9.99 and it uses D batteries.  Excellent for camping.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 5, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Is she asking about 'primitive' camping? I guess I was thinking primitive meant sort of roughing it? heck if you are going to fool with a toting car batteries and all that, why not just get one of them little, quite honda generators and take the lamps and all from the living room camping with you? While i was at it... I reckon I'd go ahead and throw the couch and the tv on the truck too?



She asked a question and some of us answered the best we knew how, compare that to your condescending answer and see who's was the most useful for her.   

Back to the question, those solar powered walkway lights would be a good way to light a path at night to the potty area.   Another person mentioned a lawnmower battery as a power source and that would be smaller and lighter than a car battery.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Aug 5, 2012)

I have some round LED push lights I use in a shed that doesnt havent power run to it. They have 4 or 5  little LEDs and run off AA batteries. They also have  2 brightness settings.  I am actullay gonna get a few more and mount them in my boat. One under each swivel seat will give me enough light to see without blinding me in the dark. To turn it on all I will have to do is reach down and press on it. LED will run a long time on one set of batteries. As mentioned,     A propane lantern  hung up high will provide a ton of light also and the brightness can be adjusted. 2 lb cylinders are cheap and portable and can even be refilled if you buy an adapter.


----------



## olcowman (Aug 6, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> She asked a question and some of us answered the best we knew how, compare that to your condescending answer and see who's was the most useful for her.
> 
> Back to the question, those solar powered walkway lights would be a good way to light a path at night to the potty area.   Another person mentioned a lawnmower battery as a power source and that would be smaller and lighter than a car battery.



Sorry... didn't intend it that way. When somebody says 'primitive' camping i reckon I tend to think of toting your gear on your back and going in a ways? I forget that anything outside a RV is considered primitive by lots of folks... and honestly, if I was camping close to my vehicle without electricity provided, I'd sure enough get me one of them little Honda generators. Them things is real, real quiet, super easy to crank, will run lot's of lights, heaters, stoves, etc. and a gal can pick them up n' tote them around, no problem.


----------



## Wes (Aug 30, 2012)

Petzel LED headlamps last for years. They are the best and worth the money. I have had two in the past 23 years. There are also some great small LED lanterns that put out good light for a group. Check REI for the good stuff.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Aug 30, 2012)

Coleman Northstar puts out more light than anything I have used. Hang it up and the kids won't be able to touch it. LED for the tent.

On a side note. I survived growing up around coleman pump lanterns. I know many more that did also. You might be making to big a thing of it.


----------



## Cricket Chunker (Sep 8, 2012)

I've got several brands and models of LED lanterns but I bought a 300 lumen Ray-o-vac model at Lowes a while back that I just love.  Runs on 3 size D batteries and seems to last forever.  Also has two brightness levels and a blinking "finder" led so you can find it in total darkness.  Of the 4 or 5 models I have, this one throws the best "whole room" pattern of light IMO.  You can also take the top off and flip it over and use for a tent light (see towards the end of the video below).

I think I paid $30 for mine, and it was worth it, but I found the online for $22 today.

I also have two of the older dual fuel Coleman lanterns which I sill use.  Now that LED models are available I only use the dual fuel models outside and not during power outages.  They still put out both heat and fumes so the LED's are a much better answer for any enclosed area (especially if you might fall asleep).

Another plus with LED's is no liquid fuel to worry about so just leave it in the trunk of the car or use it at the house, boat, or where ever when you need a lantern.  Easy to have ready and on standby for any emergency too.  Modern LED's are super bright also...

http://www.batteryjunction.com/se3dln.html


----------



## Derek Edge (Sep 13, 2012)

Not sure if you're talking primitive as in "pack in" or primitive as in able to pull up to campsite.  In any case, I use a lantern, with a propane tank and propane tree.  That way I can run the coleman stove, lantern and at least two more propane accesories if I chose too.  The lantern screws into the top of the tree.  If interested, search google for Coleman propane tree.  Or you could use the small propane bottles, which are easy to pack and one will last a while on a lantern.  As far as low-cost, I'm not sure anything would work.  Even with the led lanterns, battery cost is expensive now days.  I can fill one propane tank and it will run all my camping accessories for years if that's all I used it for, costing only $17.50 to fill the tank, and that's assuming you have a tank already.


----------



## cheeber (Oct 14, 2012)

See this link

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...735&ppp=63&cp=4406646.4413993.4414966.4414980

I believe this is similar to what Confederate Jay mentions.  Just got back from a 2 night trip and we ran one of these outside of each tent both nights.  The ones we got were 2 for $10 at Dicks and a little different than above.  They runoff 3 AAA and are made to attached to tent poles (could also be attached to trees).  Don't know how long they run on one set of batteries, but its more than 2 nights and one puts out plenty of light to see the immediate area.  If you bought a couple of packs of these, it would light up a big area.  They are very light and could definitely be packed for a back packing or car camping trip.  My dad brought ours, but I will also purchase before the next camp out.  Just nice to be able to see around the campsite at all hours of the night.


----------



## 3ringer (Oct 16, 2012)

We also grew up with the old coleman lanterns.That brings back memories listening to that old lantern hum.Also it is cool watching it run out of fuel. Btw, as a kid, I only touched it once.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Oct 16, 2012)

For good ambient light in a tent bring an empty gallon milk jug. Fill it with water and strap an LED headlamp to it pointing in. Kinda like soft candle light.


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 16, 2012)

LED ' are the way to go-- battery life will off set the higher cost-- they are my stand by lights for stormy / icy  weather when the power goes off  ---   they work for days with no issues  - great for camping- but we still use a gas "tower "on a 20 gal tank to power the  camping stove with a gas lantern on the top for cooking light    LED's every where else


----------

